# How to get an ID card



## redbourn (May 8, 2013)

I noticed today that I have a document from ..

Registo Central de Conribuinte - Documento Provisório de Inentificação
Dated 2013/08/20

It says to use the document until I get an ID card.

Are they still issuing ID cards?

If so how do I get one?

Thanks,

Michael


----------

